
iFixit App Pulled from Apple’s Store - ytch
http://ifixit.org/blog/7401/ifixit-app-pulled/
======
jamesbrownuhh
"Not too long ago, we tore down the Apple TV and Siri Remote. The developer
unit we disassembled was sent to us by Apple. Evidently, they didn’t intend
for us to take it apart."

